# Visa Info



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi there,

recently i have been contacted by a company from Singapore, With job offer.

I wanted to know what is decent salary package for 5 years exp holder in IT field.

And also wanted to know if my wife will be able to work on dependent visa there, as she is also into IT .

What is cost of living.

What kind of charges GYM take there.

Abt house rent and 
abt transportation.

Waiting for reply

Regards
A


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Anu said:


> Hi there,
> 
> recently i have been contacted by a company from Singapore, With job offer.
> 
> ...


Did you take a look at the ICA website, for employment of DP holders ?

As for salary and cost of living, there have been some threads where this was discussed repeatedly


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

In Addition to my previous questions, Please can anyone let me know...

What are working hours in Singapore...
And do we have Saturday Sunday off for IT people there ?


Thx
Anurag


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

as for whether you will work weekends, it all depends upon your employer, and the company

Most banks work saturdays half day, and lot of IT jobs are in night shifts, supporting Western Customers.


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

ecureilx said:


> as for whether you will work weekends, it all depends upon your employer, and the company
> 
> Most banks work saturdays half day, and lot of IT jobs are in night shifts, supporting Western Customers.


Thx Ecureilx,

I guess i'll be working for local customer, so it gonna be 5 and half days in week.
Do you have any idea abt GYM and charges of GYM there ?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Anu said:


> Thx Ecureilx,
> 
> I guess i'll be working for local customer, so it gonna be 5 and half days in week.
> Do you have any idea abt GYM and charges of GYM there ?


My dear friend, have you ever heard of Google ?? The amazing tool that searches and lets you compare the different gyms and the costs and locations etc ..


----------



## D^Quixote (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi Anu,
The more popular gyms here would include California Fitness and Fitness First, so you might want to check out their websites. California fitness is located mostly in the city, so it's convenient if you're working there. Not sure about the costs tho, not much of a gymmer.

However, if you don't want to spend too much on gym memberships, note that most sports stadiums in Singapore have their own gyms that you can pay per entry. The last time I went it was S$2.50 I think, but I won't be surprised if it's gone up. Thought that might be something you want to take into consideration when you're househunting. There are quite a few posts on costs of living and housing. Let me know if you'd like more details.


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

D^Quixote said:


> Hi Anu,
> The more popular gyms here would include California Fitness and Fitness First, so you might want to check out their websites. California fitness is located mostly in the city, so it's convenient if you're working there. Not sure about the costs tho, not much of a gymmer.
> 
> However, if you don't want to spend too much on gym memberships, note that most sports stadiums in Singapore have their own gyms that you can pay per entry. The last time I went it was S$2.50 I think, but I won't be surprised if it's gone up. Thought that might be something you want to take into consideration when you're househunting. There are quite a few posts on costs of living and housing. Let me know if you'd like more details.


Thx for ur inputs 

I am in process of sorting out things, will Post again with few more question in coming days 

Thx
A


----------



## D^Quixote (Nov 25, 2009)

Hey that's fantastic, dude! Congratulations, Anu! Hopefully you guys will have a great time as newly weds in singapore


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

D^Quixote said:


> Hey that's fantastic, dude! Congratulations, Anu! Hopefully you guys will have a great time as newly weds in singapore


Thx D^Quixote, Hopefully we will be there soon, Though My Fiancé is not much interested in Singapore, as she is not sure, how easy it gonna be for her to find a job.

Lets see how it all works out  Fingers crossed.

Cheers
A


----------

